# Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2020)

Gigabyte's GeForce RTX 3070 Gaming OC is a factory-overclocked custom-design variant of the GeForce RTX 3070. It comes with a large power limit increase, and temperatures are still much better than with the NVIDIA RTX 3070 Founders Edition.

*Show full review*


----------



## rrrrex (Oct 29, 2020)

Something wrong to RPM/noise for that card.


----------



## MikeSnow (Oct 30, 2020)

rrrrex said:


> Something wrong to RPM/noise for that card.



Yeah, it seems the RPM and the dBA should be the other way around between the silent and OC BIOSes. Both in the table and the graphical chart. And the table has been replicated like that between all the 3070 articles.

Also, shouldn't both BIOSes have the same temperature for Idle/Fan Stop?

And the "performance per dollar" page is broken, it shows this card at 100%, and all the others at 0%, in all charts.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2020)

All fixed, thanks! Also updated the table in the other reviews.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Nov 2, 2020)

Good news for the man on the street. NVIDIA after the most recent positive benchmarking reports is now extensively marketing the RTX 3070 (base price $499) against the previous flagship RTX 2080ti once a $1,200 kingpin card then accessible only to people with high disposble incomes or the lucky few. For me driving a forklift on the third shift it's all about the $499 it cost now for a base 3070 and the performance it brings to the table. It's hard to figure out NVIDIA and why they would drop a new generation 3070 on the market (with its measurable muscle) and then at far less than 'half of the cost' for what enthusiasts had to fork over earlier for a 2080ti. With this NVIDIA now has given me hope, logical reasoning and a dream in now finally owning a used 2080ti for at least half of the cost of a base 3070. A blue collar worker dream come true. Meanwhile of course I will be 'chucking along' on my hobbled-together ($250) Dell XPS 730x H2C compliments from the Bangladesh PC shop. I am still playing 2009 Wolfenstein and modded Silent Hunter III. Just perhaps my 2080ti train along with' Metro Exodus' will come around by early 2021 so that I can greet the Aurora crew at Novosibirsk station in maximum settings? Madhu confirmed that the used 1080ti/2080ti series market (many crytocurrency based) is already heating up and noted that when I see him at the next computer show that cash is king just like in Mumbai. Well with hard earned cash in hand the Bangladesh boys my even throw-in a  copy of Fallout 4 long on my list to own and  to play.


----------



## vorin (Dec 7, 2020)

Are the power connectors on the pcb micro-fit 3.0 like this one?



			https://www.molex.com/molex/products/part-detail/crimp_housings/0436450800


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2020)

vorin said:


> Are the power connectors on the pcb micro-fit 3.0 like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.molex.com/molex/products/part-detail/crimp_housings/0436450800


Page 2: Unlike the NVIDIA Founders Edition card that uses the new 12-pin power input, Gigabyte sticks to industry standard PCIe power inputs. Together with the PCIe slot, this 6+8 power configuration is specified to supply up to 300 W of power.


----------



## vorin (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry I wasn't clear. I didn't mean the 6 and 8-pin pci-e connectors shown here - https://www.techpowerup.com/review/gigabyte-geforce-rtx-3070-gaming-oc/images/power.jpg

I meant these single-row connectors that get adapted on the backplate- https://www.techpowerup.com/review/gigabyte-geforce-rtx-3070-gaming-oc/images/cooler4.jpg

It seems like this molex micro-fit 3.0 is the right receptacle, but I wondered if you could confirm - https://www.molex.com/molex/products/part-detail/crimp_housings/0436450800


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh those, no idea, didn't check. Next Gigabyte review I'll remember this post and update you


----------



## Patokav (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi, I was wondering if you had the measurements for the thermal pads on the gpu? I saw they were posted in the 3070 ti gaming oc review but they look slightly larger.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2022)

Unfortunately I don't I only started measuring and reporting them for more recent reviews


----------



## Patokav (Jan 2, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Unfortunately I don't I only started measuring and reporting them for more recent reviews


thats unfortunate, thank you though


----------

